# Condensor boiler needs to be topped up



## elainem (13 Jun 2010)

Got a new gas condensor boiler a couple of months ago as we got an extension. Builder's plumber installed it. It has broken down once, and the plumber said it needs to be topped up every few months. He didn't explain this at the begining. Is this normal? I know the water pressure is not great in the area where I live, I don't know if this has anything to do with the boiler needing to be topped up.

Any advice and comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## kbie (14 Jun 2010)

Like you, I also have to top my sealed system up every couple of months. I don't know if it is an issue with the condensor boiler or if there is a small leak somewhere.


----------



## DavyJones (14 Jun 2010)

in your other thread you say you have an open system, I'm a bit confused. Maybe worth getting in an independent plumber for second opinion on both issues.


----------



## elainem (14 Jun 2010)

*Condensor boiler needs topping up*

Thanks for to both of you for your replies. Yes, Davy Jones, it is an open syestem, and the guy who is doing my attic wants to change it to a closed system. Do you know why the boiler needs to be topped up regularly?


----------



## DavyJones (15 Jun 2010)

elainem said:


> Thanks for to both of you for your replies. Yes, Davy Jones, it is an open syestem, and the guy who is doing my attic wants to change it to a closed system. Do you know why the boiler needs to be topped up regularly?




There is a leak on the system, topping up is treating the symptom  and not the cause.


----------



## sullzz (16 Jun 2010)

if you are topping up your system on a regular basis you are causing it a alot of harm , what you are doing is introducing fresh water which will rot your system from the inside out , you will eventually get pinholes in your radiators and pipework then your boiler will get destroyed , you need to get a plumber to find the leak sooner rather than later , it may be a slow process but as i said you should get it done sooner rather than later


----------



## elainem (25 Jun 2010)

*Condensor boiler needing topping up*

Hi! Thanks to all of you for your replies. Hate to think there is a leak there. Have mentioned to plumber and he is coming out next week to see if he can detect anything. He mentioned about putting something in the tank, i.e. the way it was left, it wasn't a fully closed system (I thought it was an open system) untill they put this thing into the tank. Can't remember the name of it. Have so many other things on my mind at mo. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Sep 2010)

Is once a year topping up normal?


----------



## villa 1 (10 Sep 2010)

Yes it is. Closed/sealed heating systems loose a small quantity of water due to minute leakages through glands in valves etc.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Sep 2010)

Thanks villa1


----------



## jonq74 (13 Sep 2010)

had the same problem with an optimax boiler. plumber came and put a "mix" into it a few times but it looses pressure that i have to top it up every 6 weeks or so. he said that its nothing to worry about as its a closed system and will regulate itself. this is after a year of having the boiler.


----------

